# up loading pictures



## kendolbottles1black (Jan 16, 2004)

hi i am having trouble uploading pictures i have them on file from my video cam they are bitmap images how do i change them to j,peg i need a step by step to do it because i am not to good with computers thanks ken[]


----------



## kendolbottles1black (Jan 17, 2004)

thanks admin,kawdog and mercabago 55 i got a picture up its a shocker but i have a photo editing program on my computer that i am playing with it is belkin photo suite anyway thanks agian guys ken[]


----------

